# Stuffed Jalapeno Tray?



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone on 2cool make these? I'd like to buy a couple and I'd like to give my business to a fellow 2cooler. Looking for something in the shape of Texas. PM me with any info. Something like pic....these go for $30 bucks online.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I dont makem but my bud does right here in La Grange...


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Check with marshjr on here, he can them no problem.
He is located in league city.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Check out this site..Marshjr might make it cheaper..

http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Grills-orderby0-p-1-c-1.html


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I bought mine at HEB


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

thabeezer said:


> Check out this site..Marshjr might make it cheaper..
> 
> http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Grills-orderby0-p-1-c-1.html


 Thats what iam talking about...


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

HEB....and it won't cost you $30.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

MarshJr made me a couple. I'll post pics when I get them Friday and when I'm seasoning them on the grill and when I have them full of jalapenos! 
Thanks to Marsh Jr they look awesome on the emails.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Look forward to the pics....what kind of steel are they made of, stainless?


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

These are the email pics of the finished trays. I'll pick them up Friday and season them on the pit.
They are made of steel.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.krsaddleshop.com/chili-pepper-jalapeno-griller/p/211106/


----------

